# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Oι φωλιές άρχισαν να γεμίζουν

## epanomizoo

οι μανδαρινοι και οι καρολινες αρχισαν να γεννανε. εχει 9 αυγα η μια φωλια 5 η δευτερη και απο 1 αυγο 2 ακομη φωλιες.
τις λυπαμαι τις παπινες μου οταν γεννανε .τις βλεπω πρησμενες με τις κοιλιες τους να σερνονται στο πατωμα σχεδον δε μπορουν να περπατησουν.
τα αυγα των μπραχμα και τα αυγα των μανδαρινων και των καρολινων εχουν σχεδον το ιδιο μεγεθος μονο που τα μπραχμα ζυγιζουν 3,5-4 κιλα και οι παπιες 300-350 γραμαρια . αναλογικα αν οι κοτες καναν ιδιο μεγεθος αυγα με τισ παπιες θα επρεπε να κανουν αυγα του μισου κιλου.
τωρα τα παπια μου τρωνε σα γουρουνακια . 
τα ζευγαρια μαλωνουν συνεχεια τωρα γιατι ειναι περιοδος αναπαραγωγης και εχουν τα νευρα τους. οι καημενες οι καρολινες δεν ειναι τοσο επιθετικες οσο οι μανταρινοι και παντα κανουν πισω. οι μανδαρινοι αν και ηρεμοι τον υπολοιπο χρονο γινονται πραγματικα διαβολακια αυτη την εποχη

----------


## mitsman

Με το καλο Σταυρο να πανε ολα τελεια και αν μας γεμισεις με ομορφες εικονες.... και εσυ να τα χαρεις εκει ολα!!!

----------


## Kostakos

εγώ σέλω να δω φωτό με τους μανδαρίνους, πωπωω με έχει τόσο τρελάνει αυτό το είδος που έχω και ως φόντο στον p/c ΜΑΝΔΑΡΙΝΟΥΣ!!

----------


## orion

με το καλό...

----------


## vikitaspaw

Αντε με το καλο να βγουνε!!

----------


## daras

καλη επιτυχια!!!

----------


## captain

Εύχομαι με το καλό να σκάσουν τα αυγουλάκια.Θεωρώ ότι έχεις 2 απο τα ομορφότερα είδη της οικογένειας και σίγουρα θα τα καμαρώσεις και θα τα απολαύσεις περισσότερο απο τον καθένα μας που δεν εχει τη δυνατότητα να έχει τέτοια στολίδια...Πραγματικά δεν υπάρχει πιο όμορφο πράγμα πάνω στο χόμπι μας απο τη στιγμή που τα μωρά ξεμυτίζουν και κόβουν βόλτες με τους γονείς.Περιμένουμε φώτο αν δεν σου κάνει κόπο... :Anim 25:

----------


## panos70

Με το καλο να σου γεννησουν και να μας δειξεις πολλες φωτογραφιες

----------


## CYANISTES CYANUS

καλή επιτυχία !!!

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Με το καλό.

Περιμένουμε και φώτο....

----------


## epanomizoo

ευχαριστω για τα μυν .θα στειλω φωτο μολις αρχισουν να βγαινουν παπακια.
χθες τρομαξα βρηκα μια παπια καρολινα παραλυτη γυρισμενη αναποδα κατω απο τη φωλια .τη επιασα στα χερια και οι φτερουγες και τα ποδια της δεν κουνιοντουσαν.
μαλον την εδιωξε η μανταρινα απο τη φωλια την ωρα που πηγε για γεννα . κανουν τοσο μεγαλα αυγα που μερικες φορες κολανε και πιεζουν τα νευρα στη σπονδυλικη τους στηλη οποτε για μερικες ωρες ειναι παραλυτα απο το λαιμο και κατω. την εβαλα στη φωλια και μετα απο 2 ωρες πετουσε και ετρεχε κανονικα μολις εβγαλε το αυγο απο την κοιλια της

----------

